# GBAtemp art contest!



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

So, hello everyone. in this contest you can win anything from ShopTemp valued under $20 and anything from Steam valued under $20.

So, for your entry:
All entries must be revolve around Nintendo. Think of a story, a picture, a poem, anything you consider art! This contest will run for *48 hours starting now.*

*All entries must be created by you and you only*

So what are you waiting for? Post your entry already!


----------



## iFish (Aug 27, 2010)

iFish said:
			
		

> Well... tempers, i wrote a short story.
> Tell me what you guys think
> 
> 
> ...



Posted. just to give other tempers something as a baseline


----------



## _Chaz_ (Aug 27, 2010)

That is not Nintendo related, iFish.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> That is not Nintendo related, iFish.


It is Nintendo related. WuHu island is from Wii Sports Resort lol

(He told me over MSN.)


----------



## iFish (Aug 27, 2010)

_Chaz_ said:
			
		

> That is not Nintendo related, iFish.


yes it was
Wuhu island is from wii sports resort. and wii sports resort is published by nintendo


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 27, 2010)

I'll join this


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

Can we enter as many entries as we want?


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> Can we enter as many entries as we want?


I don't see why not.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 27, 2010)

Here's a preview of mine. I just have to scan it and clean it up a bit on Photoshop/illustrator











Stupid background


----------



## Bigmoose6442 (Aug 27, 2010)

i will post my artwork friday night, by then i will have enough time to color it. i hope i win. i really need to get me something from shoptemp!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> Here's a preview of mine. I just have to scan it and clean it up a bit on Photoshop/illustrator
> 
> *snip*
> Stupid background


Pretty good! I like it!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 27, 2010)

Actually, here's a scan ver:


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Deadline extended to 48 hours.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

*And question btw, can ou request 2 Steam games that are $10 or just 1 $20 game?*
Thanks Scott!


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Infinite Zero said:
			
		

> *snip*
> *And question btw, can ou request 2 Steam games that are $10 or just 1 $20 game?*


It doesn't matter to me. You can do that if you want


----------



## updowners (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoiler








A whole lot of tracing.


----------



## Overman1977 (Aug 27, 2010)

There once was a plumber named Mario,
Who fancied himself a Lothario.
He lost his princess
Now everything's a mess
And so shall we play out his scenerio.

In the kingdom of Hyrule, lived Link,
Who looked sort of Elvish, one would think.
He's still swinging his sword,
So we're never bored,
Even though he's kind of a Faerie  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 .

There once lived a Dragon, called 'Quest'
Who boasted he was better than the rest.
But he had a big brother,
Who was none other,
Than a Fantasy named 'Final'....the best.


Art....meh maybe.
Limericks...yessum.


----------



## janouis (Aug 27, 2010)

i want to enter my gbatemp wallpaper here it is...


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 27, 2010)

A vector Kirby I made a few weeks ago


Spoiler










LEMME WIN!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 EHEHE


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

Ugh, it's gonna be hard to pick a winner. There's lots of good entries so far!


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoiler




















...more to come?






*please lemme win... please lemme win....*


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 27, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Go for it!


----------



## prowler (Aug 27, 2010)

You can obviously see the Nintendo relation in the corner there.
It took over 9000 hours in paint.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 27, 2010)

Spoiler















Last! for drawn art, that is.
i... must... win!


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 27, 2010)

can i join?


----------



## janouis (Aug 27, 2010)

My 2nd entry made this in adobe photoshop,illustrator and cinema 4d...


----------



## Myke (Aug 27, 2010)




----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 28, 2010)

Best Pikachu sketch EVER!


----------



## gameboy13 (Aug 28, 2010)

I almost didn't make the deadline, so here's mine:




My steam name is gameboy13, of course.


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 28, 2010)

You guys are really trying to make judging hard, arn't you 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Anyway, I have to work  tonight, so winners will be announced at 11 PM eastern time.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 28, 2010)




----------



## tinymonkeyt (Aug 28, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

>


Haha, I like this one!


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 28, 2010)

Alright these took me hours as I am a really bad drawer.

I drew some Pokemon here first.
K this one is Celebi



Spoiler











This one is Mew



Spoiler











Now I know the shade of pink was TOTALLY wrong. I didn't have the right pencil :/

Now, Shaymin.



Spoiler











And now, for what I think is the best of all 4 pictures, non Pokemon related, Paper Mario!



Spoiler











I hope I win


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2010)

Darn u all now ill never get my r4


----------



## chA1nBull3t (Aug 28, 2010)

There's some pretty damn good material here! Good luck to everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 28, 2010)

Darn you i'll never get Killing Floor or Half Life


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 28, 2010)

Kind of already prepared this a while ago but I really need an r4 even though i just won portal


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 28, 2010)

When WAS the deadline OP?
I live in a different time zone..


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 28, 2010)

Well, I redrew my entry. I'm going to colour it and post it. I'll be back in an hour...


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

Here's a preview of mine again (or could be my entry):


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

Another entry:


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

WTF TRIPLE POST need to calm down man


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatDudeWithTheFood said:
			
		

> WTF TRIPLE POST need to calm down man



Didnt realize I did XD.

Sorry about that


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

Its all good nice work though everybody gets caught up when they want to win.
Sounds like something from Naruto


----------



## worlok375 (Aug 29, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> My 2nd entry made this in adobe photoshop,illustrator and cinema 4d...
> 
> *snip*



I like this one.


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

Something I made for my gf. I didnt make the template though so I dont know if this counts:


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

Oh shi--- there's no way I'm gonna win a game


----------



## lessthankate (Aug 29, 2010)

This seems like a good time to stop lurking and start posting:


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

As soon as a winner is announced in this thread, I'm launching another contest with 3 prizes and 3 different ways to win, 2 that don't require drawing. SO DON'T PUT THOSE PENCILS DOWN!!!

So, we gonna see some winners here tonight Scotty? The competition looks fierce! Some really good stuff comin' out!


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> As soon as a winner is announced in this thread, I'm launching another contest with 3 prizes and different ways to win that don't require drawing.
> 
> So, we gonna see some winners here tonight Scotty? The competition looks fierce! Some really good stuff comin' out!



Is it okay if I post repeats from older contests?


----------



## [M]artin (Aug 29, 2010)

Feels Good Man said:
			
		

> [M said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Each category has a certain theme and small requirements that have to be met (eg, drawing must include character X). So if it fits the bill, then, yea, but I don't know how many people have drawn what I have in mind...

Likewise, I don't wanna hijack this thread, so just look for that new thread when this one is finished up for more details.


----------



## ThatDudeWithTheFood (Aug 29, 2010)

ThatDudeWithFood realized need more entries.
ThatDudeWithFood uses Post more entries.








FeelsGoodMan uses Effort
ThatDudeWithFood faints
ThatDudeWithFood's trainer blacks out.....


----------



## Feels Good Man (Aug 29, 2010)

[M said:
			
		

> artin]
> 
> 
> 
> ...








 kk. I want to hold some contests in the future. Must find a job first though lol


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

So there is 3 winners! 1st place gets the $20 prize, 2nd gets a $10 and 3rd gets $5.



Spoiler: 1st Place




Janouis!


			
				janouis said:
			
		

>








			
				janouis said:
			
		

> Spoiler: 2nd place
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations to all the winners! Thanks to everyone who entered! This will not be my last contest, so everyone will have another chance eventually! 

Winners, PM me for the prize you want.


----------



## naglaro00 (Aug 29, 2010)

awwwwwwwwwwww i didnt win


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

naglaro00 said:
			
		

> awwwwwwwwwwww i didnt win


Cheer up. I'll have another contest eventually


----------



## Infinite Zero (Aug 29, 2010)

I didn't win. /me cries non-stop.

Jk, they were professionals! 
PLS DON'T JOIN NEXT TIME! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Jk


----------



## janouis (Aug 29, 2010)

wow thanks scott and congrats! to the other winners...


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

janouis said:
			
		

> wow thanks scott and congrats! to the other winners...


You're welcome! Just PM the prize you want, when you decide


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 29, 2010)

oh yeah 2nd place..


----------



## Scott-105 (Aug 29, 2010)

princeEyeless said:
			
		

> oh yeah 2nd place..


Yep! Just PM the prize you want!


----------



## janouis (Aug 29, 2010)

thanks!


----------



## princeEyeless (Aug 29, 2010)

Scott-105 said:
			
		

> princeEyeless said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i already sent my PM on you anyway thank you and congrats to the other winners..


----------



## TheTwoR's (Aug 29, 2010)

I worked real hard on that Paper Mario ... :/
Anyway congrats to winners u guys worked harder than me.


----------

